# coach = προγυμναστής | προπονητής | προγυμνάζω, προπονώ | διαπονώ (;)



## may (Nov 7, 2009)

Χαίρετε,

έχω το εξής πρόβλημα. Σε κείμενο για σεμινάρια εταιρείας (καθαρά μανατζερίστικο), έχω να μεταφράσω το coach και το guide ως τίτλους υποκεφαλαίων. Το coach θα ταίριαζε ως καθοδήγηση αν δεν υπήρχε το guide... Τώρα όμως; Στο κείμενο που έχω, το υποκεφάλαιο του coach αναφέρεται σε κάποιες συμβουλές που μπορεί να δώσει ο υπεύθυνος ή να λύσει απορίες πριν αρχίσει το πρότζεκτ και το guide αναφέρεται στην καθοδήγηση κατά τη διάρκεια του πρότζεκτ. Καμία ιδέα με ποιο ουσιαστικό να το αποδώσω στα ελληνικά;


Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2009)

Καλώς την! (Το «την» με επιφύλαξη, γιατί δεν βλέπω το σύμβολο της Αφροδίτης.)

Θα ταίριαζε στο περιεχόμενο να πεις «Προετοιμασία»; (Ή κάτι άλλο με «προ-», αλλά πάντως όχι _προπόνηση_, _προγύμναση_, _προλείανση εδάφους_.)

Είναι οι τίτλοι σαν προστακτικές ένα πράμα; Και τους μετατρέπεις σε ουσιαστικά. OK, no problem.


----------



## may (Nov 8, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ, σωστό το "την".

Χμ, είναι πολύ καλές οι προτάσεις σου, αλλά το κείμενο μου δίνει άλλη αίσθηση. Αν δεν υπήρχε το guide μετά, θα το εβαζα 100% καθοδήγηση. Ουσιαστικα, το εννοούν σαν μία πρώτη φάση της καθοδηγήσης κατά την εκπόνηση του έργου, σαν μία ευκαιρία για συμβουλές πριν ξεκινήσουν... Και το θέμα περιπλέκεται κι άλλο, γιατί αναγκαστικά χρειάζομαι κάτι οικείο στους ανθρώπους των εταιρειών, κάτι που να το λένε, οπότε αποκλείω και ό,τι έχει να κάνει με συμβουλές, συμβουλευτική κτλ. που παραπέμπει στο consulting...

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια!


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2009)

Όχι πως θα ήθελα να σε πιέσω, αλλά τα ευρήματα για «προετοιμασία και καθοδήγηση» σχεδόν μας λένε ότι πρόκειται για κλισέ. Μάλιστα στα πανεπιστήμια το λένε και σε σχέση με την... προπόνηση.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Σχετικοάσχετο: Το _coach_ είναι από τις ελάχιστες λέξεις που έχει πάρει η αγγλική γλώσσα από την ουγγρική. Kocs είναι ένα χωριό δυτικά της Βουδαπέστης όπου έφτιαχναν ιππήλατες άμαξες τον 15ο αιώνα, τις _kocsi szekér_ (το _kocsi_ επίθετο, δηλαδή «του Kocs»), και από εκεί πέρασε η λέξη _kocsi_ γι' αυτές τις άμαξες στις άλλες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες (γαλλικά _coche_, γερμανικά _Kutsche_).

Οι προγυμναστές των φοιτητών που κατάφερναν να περνάν οι μαθητές τους τις εξετάσεις με άνεση ονομάστηκαν _coach_ στην αργκό των πανεπιστημίων (οι άλλοι με τα πόδια κι εσύ με το λαντό — α, ναι, το λαντό από γερμανική πόλη) και ο όρος επεκτάθηκε και στους προπονητές αθλητικών ομάδων.

Μετά απ' όλα αυτά, περιμένω να ακούσω τα εξ αμάξης για τη φλυαρία μου.


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2009)

Μη μου δίνεις σημασία, μονολογώ:

Και καλά κάπου 1.400 κοουτσάρισμα. Αλλά τα 60 κουτσάρισμα τι σημαίνουν, ότι τους... κουτσαίνουν;


----------



## may (Nov 8, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν κατάλαβα ότι πρόκειται για κάτι παγιωμένο το "προετοιμασία και καθοδηγηση". Θα το ελέγξω στο κείμενο και αν βγαίνει παντού εντάξει θα το υιοθετήσω! Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα στοιχεία για την προέλευση της λέξης. Εξ αμάξης δε θα ακούσεις, διότι η ετυμολογία πάντα έχει απίστευτο ενδιαφέρον!

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια, πραγματικά πολύτιμη, καθώς είχα βαλτώσει.

Μαρία


----------



## Zazula (Nov 8, 2009)

Πάλι καλά που δεν υπήρχαν τέσσερις μανατζερίστικες προστακτικές: coach, guide, mentor, counsel (πασπαλισμένες ενδεχομένως με λίγο empower και lead, για να ακούγεται πιο τρέντι)!

Συμπληρωτικά, τώρα (μια που απαντήθηκε το συγκεκριμένο ερώτημα)... Γενική συζήτηση για το coaching εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=26440#post26440. Κι άλλος ένας coach εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4689. :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Πάλι καλά που δεν υπήρχαν τέσσερις μανατζερίστικες προστακτικές: coach, guide, mentor, counsel (πασπαλισμένες ενδεχομένως με λίγο empower και lead, για να ακούγεται πιο τρέντι)!)



Ξέχασες το proactive που πάει παντού!


----------



## stazybohorn (Dec 27, 2009)

Δείτε κι αυτό:
Κρίση και σχόλια μελών της ΕΛΕΤΟ για ελληνικούς όρους


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2009)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την επισήμανση. Αν και το συγκεκριμένο _coaching_ δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με το αρχικό ερώτημα, έχει ωστόσο πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Καλά κάνουν και γυρεύουν έναν όρο γιατί φαίνεται να επικρατεί χάος. Βρήκα ότι κυκλοφορούν οι όροι _συμβουλευτική καθοδήγηση_ και σκέτα _συμβουλευτική_ ή _καθοδήγηση_, _συμβουλευτική υποστήριξη_, _εκγύμναση_, _ενίσχυση_, ίσως και άλλα — δίπλα πάντα στο σκέτο αγγλικό _coaching_.

Το ερώτημα που αναφέρει ο Στέλιος Φραγκόπουλος και που έχει τεθεί στην κρίση των μελών της ΕΛΕΤΟ αφορά το _coaching_ στο πλαίσιο που το ορίζει η ICF (International Coach Federation), ομοσπονδία που αλλού μεταφράζεται «Διεθνής Ομοσπονδία Συμβούλων Καθοδήγησης» και αλλού «Διεθνής Ομοσπονδία Προπονητών».

Ιδού η πληρέστατη παρουσίαση του ερωτήματος και της προτεινόμενης λύσης, όπως τη διαβάζουμε στη σελίδα του sfrang:

Ύστερα από ερωτήματα δύο κυριών (της πρώτης μέλους της ΕΛΕΤΟ και της δεύτερης μέλους της Hellenic Coaching Association) που είναι ταυτόσημα και υποβλήθηκαν σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα, το ΓΕΣΥ δέχτηκε πρόταση του προέδρου του –η οποία έχει ήδη δοθεί ως απάντηση στα εν λόγω ερωτήματα– και αποφάσισε να την υποβάλει στη διαδικασία της Κρίσης Μελών. Συνοπτικά:

*Τα ερωτήματα*
– Ποια θα μπορούσε να είναι μία καλή απόδοση του όρου *coaching* στα ελληνικά; Φαίνεται ότι ακόμα και στα αγγλικά ο όρος coaching, που προέρχεται από τον αθλητισμό, δεν αποδίδει με ακρίβεια την έννοια. Το ICF (ο μεγαλύτερος σύλλογος coach διεθνώς) ορίζει το coaching ως ακολούθως: 
_partnering with clients in a thought-provoking and creative process that inspires them to maximize their personal and professional potential._
– Πώς μπορούμε να αποδώσουμε στα Ελληνικά τον όρο *coaching* και ανάλογους όρους *coachee* και *coach*; Είναι μια νέα επιστήμη στην Ελλάδα με την οποία ο *coach* παρέχει βοήθεια στον *coachee* προκειμένου ο δεύτερος να καθορίσει τους στόχους του και να βρει μόνος του τον τρόπο και τη δύναμη να τους ακολουθήσει.

*Το σκεπτικό*
Καταρχήν θεωρείται ότι οι αποδόσεις-δάνεια _κόουτσινγκ, κοουτσάρω, κοουτσάρισμα_ κτλ. δεν πρέπει να μας απασχολήσουν ούτε στο ελάχιστο ως υποψήφιες ελληνικές αποδόσεις. Εδώ πρόκειται για διαθεματικό δανεισμό της αγγλικής των όρων _coach, coaching, coacher, coachee_ από την αθλητική ορολογία, όπου στα ελληνικά έχουν ήδη καθιερωθεί οι όροι _προπονώ, προπόνηση, προπονητική, προπονητής_. 
Ύστερα, κρίνεται ότι πρέπει να καθιερωθεί ειδικός ελληνικός όρος, που να μην συγχέεται με τον αθλητικό. Η έννοια "coaching" όπως την ορίζει η International Coach Federation (δηλαδή: _partnering with clients in a thought-provoking and creative process that inspires them to maximize their personal and professional potential_) έχει τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά της αθλητικής έννοιας, εκτός από εκείνο της προ-ετοιμασίας (για αγώνα/αγώνες) η οποία, στους ελληνικούς όρους, δηλώνεται με την πρόθεση προ-. 
Ο ορισμός της ICF λέει, λοιπόν, ότι το coaching είναι «_εταιρισμός (στενή σχέση εταίρου/συνεργάτη) με τους πελάτες με τη μορφή δημιουργικής διεργασίας που παρακινεί τη σκέψη τους και τους εμπνέει ώστε να μεγιστοποιήσουν τις προσωπικές και επαγγελματικές δυνάμεις/προοπτικές τους_». Είναι στενή συνεργασία, με καθοδηγητικό ρόλο, με παροχή πρακτικά εφαρμόσιμων οδηγιών που διεγείρει, εξασκεί και εκγυμνάζει τη σκέψη οδηγώντας στην παραγωγή ιδεών, στην επίλυση προβλημάτων, στη ανάπτυξη ή βελτίωση προοπτικών κτλ.

Στη δεξαμενή της ελληνικής γλώσσας όπως την παρέχει στο Μεγάλο Λεξικό του ο Δ. Δημητράκος, αναζητήθηκαν ως υποψήφιοι όροι ρήματα και παράγωγα ρημάτων όπως: _παιδεύω, παιδαγωγώ, ασκώ, άγω, οδηγώ, βοηθώ_ και _πονώ_ ή σύνθετα των ρημάτων αυτών καταρχήν με την πρόθεση _συν_- (ως φορέα της έννοιας του εταιρισμού) και ύστερα με την πρόθεση _δια_- (ως φορέα της έννοιας της προσπάθειας, της διάρκειας, της διεξαγωγής και της διεκπεραίωσης). Σε αυτήν την λεξικογραφική και εννοιοσκοπική αναζήτηση συναντήθηκε και το ρήμα _διαπονώ_ με πρώτη σημασία: _επεξεργάζομαι επιμελώς_, δεύτερη σημασία: _παρακολουθώ μετά ζήλου_ και τρίτη σημασία: _εξασκώ, γυμνάζω_. 

*Η πρόταση*
*coach* (ρήμα) -> διαπονώ (μεταβατικό όπως το _προπονώ_)
*coaching* (ενέργεια του ρήματος, γερούνδιο) -> διαπόνηση
*coaching* (ουσιαστικό για το αντικείμενο, πεδίο, κλάδο ή τομέα) -> διαπονητική
*coach(er)* (ουσιαστικό που σημαίνει τον ενεργούντα) -> διαπονητής
*coachee* (ουσιαστικό που σημαίνει τον υφιστάμενο την ενέργεια) -> διαπονούμενος
International Coach Federation -> Διεθνής Ομοσπονδία Διαπονητών ή Διεθνής Ομοσπονδία Διαπονητικής​

Μια προσωπική προσέγγιση:

Στην αγγλική το ουσιαστικό *coach* (1850 F. Smedley _F. Fairlegh_ xxix. 251 Besides the regular college tutor, I secured the assistance of what, in the slang of the day, we irreverently termed ‘a coach’) και το ρήμα *coach* (1849 Thackeray _Pendennis_ iii, He's coaching me and some other men for the little go), όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, πρωτοχρησιμοποιήθηκαν για τον _προγυμναστή_ (ρ. _προγυμνάζω_) και στη συνέχεια επεκτάθηκαν στον αθλητικό _προπονητή_ (ρ. _προπονώ_), αλλά το βλέπουμε σήμερα να χρησιμοποιείται π.χ. και στην περίπτωση που δασκαλεύουμε έναν μάρτυρα τι θα πει στο δικαστήριο.

Στη Wikipedia υπάρχει ο όρος-ομπρέλα *coaching*, με το _life coaching_ και το _sports coaching_ να είναι δύο από 9 (αυτή τη στιγμή) κατηγορίες. Γράφει εκεί:

Coaching is a method of directing, instructing and training a person or group of people, with the aim to achieve some goal or develop specific skills. There are many ways to coach, types of coaching and methods to coaching. Sessions are typically one-on-one either in-person or over the telephone. Direction may include motivational speaking. Training may include seminars, workshops, and supervised practice.
[…]
It is important to appreciate the differences between instructing, coaching and mentoring. Instructing deals largely with the dissemination of knowledge. Coaching deals primarily with skill building, whereas a mentor is one who helps shape the outlook or attitude of the individual.
[…]
Coaching [is] none of these – it is identifying the skills and capabilities that are within the person, and enabling them to use them to the best of their ability – and by that increasing the independence within the individual, and reducing reliance.​
Ποιο είναι το ζητούμενο λοιπόν; Ένας όρος που θα καλύψει τις ανάγκες του Hellenic Coaching Association; Ή ένας όρος-ομπρέλα που θα καλύπτει ικανοποιητικά τις πολλαπλές καθημερινές σημασίες του _coach_ και τις ακόμα περισσότερες χρήσεις που βρίσκουμε στο άρθρο της Wikipedia;

Να νεκραναστήσουμε μια λέξη που δεν σημαίνει τίποτα σε κανέναν; Ή να προσπαθήσουμε να διευρύνουμε μια ήδη υφιστάμενη χρήση;

Εμένα μου αρέσουν και ο _προγυμναστής_ και ο _εκγυμναστής_ και ο _προπονητής_, αλλά ας αφήσουμε τον _εκγυμναστή_ για το _trainer_. Ο φροντιστής και ο δάσκαλος των ιδιαίτερων μαθημάτων παραμένει _προγυμναστής_ κι ας μη λέγεται έτσι σήμερα. Ο προπονητής μπορεί να μείνει προπονητής, αλλά σαν συνώνυμό του ο _προγυμναστής_ δεν θα ξένιζε κανέναν.
Και σε όλες τις άλλες διαδικασίες οι προγυμναστές μπορούν να αναλαμβάνουν την προγύμναση των προγυμναζομένων, και ας ονομάσουν την ομοσπονδία _Διεθνή Ομοσπονδία Προγυμναστών Ζωής_. Ή:
Οι προπονητές μπορούν να αναλαμβάνουν την προπόνηση των προπονουμένων και ας ονομάσουν την ομοσπονδία _Διεθνή Ομοσπονδία Προπονητών Ζωής_.

Είναι πιθανό να θεωρήσει κανείς ότι οι προγυμναστές προετοιμάζουν μαθητές και οι προπονητές αθλητές; Βεβαίως, αλλά την ίδια πιθανότητα παρεξήγησης περιέχει ο αγγλικός όρος. Καλύτερα να πείσεις τον κόσμο για την ευρύτερη σημασία του προπονητή (βλέπε και τον _προπονητή ζωής_ που ήδη χρησιμοποιούν κάποιοι) παρά να προσπαθήσεις να επιβάλεις τον _διαπονητή_. Πού ακριβώς σταματάμε την οροπαραγωγή όταν ο Αγγλοσάξονας βολεύεται με μία λέξη;


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2010)

Για το παραπάνω θέμα στο Ορόγραμμα αρ. 100 δημοσιεύτηκε η παρακάτω ανακοίνωση:

*Κρίση Μελών Αρ.5 – Αποτελέσματα
*Ύστερα από ερωτήματα της κας *Ά. Ιορδανίδου* (μέλους της ΕΛΕΤΟ) και της κας *Μαρίνας Πρίφτη* (μέλους της *Hellenic Coach Association*) για την απόδοση των όρων *coach, coaching, coach(er), coachee, ...* όπου
*coaching:*_ partnering with clients __in a thought-provoking and creative process that inspires them to maximize their personal and professional potential_
το ΓΕΣΥ αποφάσισε να υποβάλει τους όρους αυτούς στην διεργασία της Κρίσης Μελών, αφού πρώτα γίνει συζήτηση στο Translatum.gr. Κατά τη φάση της συζήτησης υποβλήθηκαν συνολικά οι 11 προτάσεις του Πίνακα:



*Πρόταση*
|
*Προτεινόμενοι όροι*
*1*
|
_*διαπονώ, διαπόνηση, διαπονητική, διαπονητής, διαπονούμενος, ...*_
*1α*
|
_*διαπονεύω, διαπόνηση, διαπονητική, διαπονητής, διαπονούμενος, ...*_
*2*
|
_*προγυμνάζω, προγύμνασμα, προγύμναση, προγυμναστής, προγυμναζόμενος, ...*_
*3*
|
_*μεντορίζω, μεντορισμός, μέντορας, μεντοριζόμενος,...*_
*4*
|
_*μεντορεύω, μεντόρευση, μέντορας, μεντορευόμενος,...*_
*5*
|
_*καθοδηγώ, καθοδήγηση, καθοδηγητική, καθοδηγητής, καθοδηγούμενος, ...*_
*6*
|
_*διοπεύω, διόπευση, διοπευτής, διοπευόμενος, ...*_
*7*
|
_*καθοδηγώ επαγγελματικά, επαγγελματική καθοδήγηση, επαγγελματική οδηγητική, επαγγελματικός καθοδηγητής, καθοδηγούμενος επαγγελματικά, ...*_
*8*
|
_*υποστηρίζω, υποστήριξη, υποστηρικτική, υποστηρικτής, υποστηριζόμενος, ...*_
*9*
|
_*επιβοηθώ, επιβοήθηση/επιβοήθεια, επιβοηθητική, επιβοηθός, επιβοηθούμενος, ...*_
*10*
|
_*εμπονώ, εμπόνηση, εμπονητική, εμπονητής, εμπονούμενος...*_
Στη συνέχεια, όλες οι προτάσεις τέθηκαν υπόψη των (186) μελών της ΕΛΕΤΟ που έχουν ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση και βαθμολογήθηκαν η καθεμιά με Α, Β ή Γ, όπου


*Α *
|(πολύ έως απόλυτα επιτυχείς οι όροι της πρότασης) > Βαθμός 10
*Β *
|(αρκετά επιτυχείς οι όροι της πρότασης) > Βαθμός 8
*Γ *
|(λίγο έως καθόλου επιτυχείς οι όροι της πρότασης) > Βαθμός 5
Ανταποκρίθηκαν 32 μέλη, βάσει της αξιολόγησης των οποίων αναδείχτηκαν:

Στην *πρώτη θέση* οι *Προτάσεις: 1* (_*διαπονώ, διαπόνηση *_κτλ.) και *2 *(_*προγυμνάζω, προγύμνασμα*_ κτλ.)
Στη *δεύτερη θέση* η *Πρόταση 7* (_*καθοδηγώ*_ _*επαγγελματικά*_, _*επαγγελματική*_ _*καθοδήγηση*_ κτλ.)
Στην *τρίτη θέση* οι *Προτάσεις 5* (_*καθοδηγώ*_, _*καθοδήγηση*_ κτλ.) και *9 *(_*επιβοηθώ*_, _*επιβοήθηση*_ κτλ.)
Οι υπόλοιπες Προτάσεις συγκέντρωσαν χαμηλή βαθμολογία (< 6,5) και αποδοχή (< 40%). Το αποτέλεσμα τέθηκε υπόψη της *Hellenic Coach Association*, τα μέλη της οποίας θα αποφασίσουν, τελικά, πώς θα αποκαλούν τον εαυτό τους και τη δραστηριότητά τους.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πάλι καλά που δεν υπήρχαν τέσσερις μανατζερίστικες προστακτικές: coach, guide, *mentor*, counsel!


Εντωμεταξύ όσον αφορά την απόδοση του όρου _*mentoring *_στο _Δελτίο Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας και Νεολογισμών_ (ΔΕΟΝ), τ. 11 (Ακαδημία Aθηνών, Αθήνα 2012), και συγκεκριμένα στο μέρος «Ξενόγλωσσοι νεολογισμοί προς αντικατάσταση», προτείνεται ο όρος *καθοδήγηση*.

Καταρχάς να επισημάνω ότι η απόδοση αυτή (_καθοδήγηση=mentoring_) δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνο επειδή είναι αναντίστοιχου σημασιακού εύρους με το προσδιοριζόμενο, καθότι είναι ευρύτερη από την έννοια του _mentoring_. Για το _mentor _οι δικές μου προτάσεις είναι καταγεγραμμένες "εν παρόδω" στην Κρίση Μελών Αρ. 5 τής ΕΛΕΤΟ, και προέκυψαν όταν έπεσε στο τραπέζι η πρόταση της καθηγήτριας ΑΠΘ (μέλους της ΕΛΕΤΟ) Άννας Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη (που «υιοθετεί πρόταση του καθ. Χ. Π. Συμεωνίδη, με την οποία συμφωνεί»):«coach _(n.)_ = μέντωρ/μέντορας. Ρήμα νεολογικό: coach _(v.)_ = μεντορώ ή καλύτερα μεντορίζω. Ο επωφελούμενος από τις συμβουλές του μέντορα: μεντοριζόμενος».​Τότε λοιπόν είπα:Για την πρόταση _coach = μεντορίζω, μεντορώ_ σημειώνω ότι αυτή βασίζεται στην υπόθεση ότι οι όροι _coach _και _mentor _είναι απόλυτα συνώνυμοι (καθότι, εάν δεν θεωρούνται ως τέτοιοι, τότε πώς θα αποδώσουμε το ρ. _mentor_;). Αυτό προσκρούει στην τοποθέτηση μέρους των ειδικών τού πεδίου, όπως ανέλυσα παραπάνω. Για το παραγωγικό τέρμα τού ρήματος (-_ίζω _ή -_ώ_), και δεδομένου ότι η λέξη _μέντωρ _είναι ήδη ελληνική (και μάλιστα αρχαία), φρονώ πως πρέπει να εξετάσουμε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις (π.χ. το _πράκτωρ _δίνει μεταβ. ρ. _πρακτορεύω_, καθώς επίσης έχουμε και το _ρητορεύω _από το _ρήτωρ _— τα υπόλοιπα σε -_τορας _είναι εκείνα παράγωγα ρημάτων, οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να τα εξετάσουμε, καθώς εδώ το ρήμα δεν προϋπάρχει). Επίσης _σπονσοράρω _από το _σπόνσορας_, πιθανόν υπό την επίδραση και άλλων ζευγών _-άρω / -ορας_, στα οποία όμως οφείλουμε να σημειώσουμε ότι το ρήμα σχηματίζεται υποχωρητικά: _σπεκουλάτορας -> σπεκουλάρω_. Πάντως δεν βρίσκω κανένα παράγωγο σε -_ίζω _ή -_ώ_. Επομένως θεωρώ φυσιολογικότερο τον σχηματισμό _*μεντορεύω*_.​.
Άρα καταληκτικά η προσωπική μου τοποθέτηση είναι ότι με τον γενικόλογο όρο-ομπρέλα _καθοδήγηση _δεν πρόκειται να βγάλουμε άκρη· και ειδικά στο πεδίο της Διοίκησης, όπου οι διακρίσεις μεταξύ αυτών των όρων είναι εν μέρει και τεχνητές και/ή θέμα ορισμού. Άλλωστε γι' αυτό και δεν είχα πρόβλημα να προτείνω (κι έχω άλλωστε ήδη αρχίσει να τα χρησιμοποιώ στη δική μου πρακτική) τα εξής:

mentor (ρήμα) -> μεντορεύω
mentoring (ενέργεια του ρήματος, γερούνδιο) -> μεντόρευση
mentoring (ουσιαστικό για το αντικείμενο, πεδίο, κλάδο ή τομέα) -> μεντορεία
mentor (ουσιαστικό που σημαίνει τον ενεργούντα) -> μέντορας
mentee, mentoree (ουσιαστικό που σημαίνει τον υφιστάμενο την ενέργεια) -> μεντορευόμενος


----------

